# Profibusmessgeräte



## jürgen g (3 November 2014)

Hallo,
wir haben in unserer Firma eine ältere Anlage mit ca. 35 Profibusteilnehmern.
Diese macht uns regelmäßig Busprobleme. daher würden wir uns gerne ein Profibusmessgerät kaufen.
Im Internet finde ich Geräte von ein paar Hundert Euro (Siemens) bis mehreren tausend Euro (Fa. Softing).
Meine Frage an euch: Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit solchen Geräten, lohnt sich ein sehr teures Gerät gegenüber ein
günstiges. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir das ein oder andere Gerät empfehlen.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 November 2014)

Hallo,

die Frage ist für mich auch immer, ob es denn genügend 
Know How im Haus gibt, um die Werte und Ergebnisse 
einer umfassenden Messung richtig zu interpretieren. 

Wenn es dann Richtung EMV geht wird es schwierig.

Andererseits findest Du gängige Fehler wie Kabel-
brüche relativ leicht mit einfachen Mitteln wie dem
Quicktester von IVG: Gibt bei einem Telegrammfehler
ein digitales Signal, das Du auf eine Hupe oder einen
digitalen Eingang legen kannst:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1S_3Tdv9do&index=12&list=UUjeAh5fWZqwjOT3Q4vjrGpg

http://www.i-v-g.de


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 November 2014)

jürgen g schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir haben in unserer Firma eine ältere Anlage mit ca. 35 Profibusteilnehmern.
> Diese macht uns regelmäßig Busprobleme. daher würden wir uns gerne ein Profibusmessgerät kaufen.
> Im Internet finde ich Geräte von ein paar Hundert Euro (Siemens) bis mehreren tausend Euro (Fa. Softing).
> ...




Meine Erfahrung sagt : Tausche alle Kabel und Stecker aus und der Profibus rennt wieder wie doll. Grade bei älteren Anlagen behebst du einen Fehler und morgen kommt der nächste. Da nützen Dir auch die besten Messgeräte nix. Ich hoffe ihr habt min. einen Repeater in dem Profibusstrang. Wenn nicht würde ich da erstmal einen nachrüsten


----------



## DiGo1969 (4 November 2014)

Moin,
bei mir ist die Sittuation, das ich an die Anlagen leider nur alle 5 Woche (Großstillstand) für ein paar Stunden ran komme. Deswegen schaffen ich das meistens nicht in der Zeit mich auch noch um die Bus-Probleme zu kümmern.

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit www.indu-sol.com gemacht.


MfG Dirk


----------



## JesperMP (4 November 2014)

Anstatt kaufen, kann man auch leihen.
Haben wir mit Profitrace gemacht.
Damit haben wir sofort ein Erdungsproblem gefunden.




Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung sagt : Tausche alle Kabel und Stecker aus und der Profibus rennt wieder wie doll.


Für die Kabel, genügt es nicht das man die Enden kappt und wieder in die (neuen) Stecker terminiert ?



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt min. einen Repeater in dem Profibusstrang.


+1
Max 32 Stationen pro Segment.


----------



## Heili (5 November 2014)

@Lipperlandstern

Wie oft machst du dass, bis du dann den möglichen Fehler (kaputtes Gerät, Erdungsproblem, ...) wirklich suchst?

Ganz  ehrlich aber das funktioniert sicher bei den Fehlern bei denen das  Problem im Stecker oder am Kabel selbst liegt. Wobei auch das bezweifle  ich wenn man den gleichen Montagefehler wieder und wieder macht oder die  Stecker verwendet, die schon seit Jahren im Lager liegen weil die  damals günstig waren.

Mit einem vernünftigen Messgerät und ein  wenig Übung und Wissen über den Bus hast du den Fehler schneller  gefunden und dann beseitigt als wenn du pauschal alles austauscht.

Freust  dich ja sicher auch wenn der KFZ-Werkstattmeister nicht den ganzen  Antriebsstrang deines Autos tauscht nur weil du vorne rechts nen Platten  hast.

Gruß
Heili


----------



## Techniker1984 (7 Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

da ich vor einem aehnlichen Problem stehe, wie der Kollege Juergen g. , ist meine Frage, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den jeweiligen Firmen (InduSol/Softing) bzw. Profibussmessgeraeten (PB-Q one, Proftest 2 XL / *PROFIBUS Tester 5* (BC-700-PB)) gesammelt? Kann evtl. jemand Vor- und Nachteile der Gaerete nennen?

Ich sehe den *PROFIBUS Tester 5* (BC-700-PB) von der Fa. Softing im Vorteil, da die Funktionen in einem Geraet sind, es im Akkubetrieb arbeiten kann, nur ein Gerät ist (bei InduSol 2), grafisches FarbDisplay. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre :-|

Vielen Dank!

MfG
Technico


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2019)

Techniker1984 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich vor einem aehnlichen Problem stehe, wie der Kollege Juergen g. , ist meine Frage, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den jeweiligen Firmen (InduSol/Softing) bzw. Profibussmessgeraeten (PB-Q one, Proftest 2 XL / *PROFIBUS Tester 5* (BC-700-PB)) gesammelt? Kann evtl. jemand Vor- und Nachteile der Gaerete nennen?
> 
> ...



Softing funktioniert ordentlich.
Wichtig ist, dass man den Bus vermisst und protokolliert solange es keine Probleme gibt.
Im Problemfall kannst du dann einfach vergleichen.
Wenn du im Störungsfall erst anfängst zu messen, dann verwirren die Ergebnisse oft mehr als sie nutzen.
Eine vernünftige Profibus-Schulung ist wichtiger als die Wahl des Gerätes.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (9 Oktober 2019)

Hallo jürgen g,

Wir sind eine Firma die sich  seit 22 Jahren mit der Fehlersuche in Feldbussystemen und Netzwerken beschäftigen. Grundsätzlich benützen wir und vertreiben wir nach Möglichkeit alle auf dem Markt verfügbaren Messgeräte für den jeweiligen Bus. Wir kennen die Stärken der einzelnen Hersteller und können Dir diese auch zeigen, und Dich damit vor einem Fehlkauf bewahren.  Grundsätzlich ist die Frage nämlich nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Alle Geräte haben an bestimmten Stellen gewisse Vorteile und jetzt kommt es auf Dich an was Dir wichtig ist. Das können wir in einem Gespräch gerne klären.

Die zweite Frage die hier mitschwingt ist die Interpretation der Messwerte. Wir sprechen von Akzeptanzkriterien. Die vermitteln wir in unseren Schulungen.

Die dritte Frage die ich sehe ist? Was für einen Fehler suchst Du den? EMV, Wellenphysik, Software. Vibration, Temperatur, Netzoberwellen, usw.  Mit einem Profibustester hat Du die Chance 25% der Fehler in den Anlagen zu finden.  Vielleicht ist es sinnvoll einem Spezialisten über die Schulter zu schauen?

Schau Dich doch mal auf unsere Homepage um vielleicht findest Du ja was interessantes?

https://i-v-g.de/

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin,

wir haben auch über die Anschaffung eines Profibus-Testkoffers nachgedacht (wobei Softing und Indu-Sol z.T. die gleichen Geräte vertreiben). Indu-Sol ist da eher auf der Entwicklerseite, Softing eher der Anwender, aber in beiden Firmen ist da sicherlich eine hohe Expertise zu erwarten. Dabei will ich die Fa. meines Vorredners nicht außer Acht lassen. Ich kenne sie halt bisher einfach nicht.

Der Koffer sollte allerdings ~10.000€ kosten. Wir haben da zwar interessante Anwendungsfälle, aber eher selten und da wir i.d.R bei Modernisierungen meist von Interbus auf Profinet wechseln und Profibus in unserer Branche eher einen geringeren Anteil hat (zumindest bei unseren Kunden), haben wir darauf verzichtet.
Allerdings haben wir einmal die Fa. Indu-Sol zur Fehlersuche beauftragt. Alles super, bis auf den Preis (knapp 3.000€).

Schlussendlich haben wir uns dazu entschieden für Profibus-Themen Fachfirmen zu beauftragen. Bei Profinet sieht das für uns schon wieder ganz anders aus. Da haben wir einen Kollegen zur Schulung geschickt, einen kompletten Testkoffer angeschafft und erstellen jetzt Protokolle für die Anlagendokumentation nach der Modernisierung (oder suchen Fehler ).

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Oktober 2019)

> Alles super, bis auf den Preis (knapp 3.000€).



Na das kommt wohl darauf an, wie aufwändig und wie lange dies gedauert hat ( Stunden, Tage... ).


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin DeltaMikeAir,

ja, natürlich kommt das auf den Aufwand und die Dauer an.
Die konkreten Zeiten zu diesem Fall weiß ich nicht mehr, aber es waren zwei Tage à ~3h (Nachts). Dazu An-/Abreise.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Blockmove (10 Oktober 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung sagt : Tausche alle Kabel und Stecker aus und der Profibus rennt wieder wie doll. Grade bei älteren Anlagen behebst du einen Fehler und morgen kommt der nächste. Da nützen Dir auch die besten Messgeräte nix. Ich hoffe ihr habt min. einen Repeater in dem Profibusstrang. Wenn nicht würde ich da erstmal einen nachrüsten



Das deckt sich zu 1000% mit meiner Vorgehensweise.
Erst alle Stecker raus und dabei die Kabel anschauen.
Hauptfehlerursache bei Anlagen älter als 10 Jahre eindeutig Stecker.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Oktober 2019)

Ein Profitrace kostet meines Wissens ungf. 2000 €. Den genaue Preis habe ich nicht.
Das Gerät ist so gut dass man nicht selber der Eksperte sein muss. 
10000 € für eine Koffer, oder 3000€ pro Tag für eine Eksperte find ich übertrieben.
Wenn man eine grössere Anlage mit Profibus habe, dann wäre den Profitrace den Preis wert, wenn man z.B. ein Produktions-stopp von 1 Tag auf 1 Stunde verkleinern kann.
Wenn man eine Eksperte beauftragen willst, dann ist man abhängig von ob jemand vorhanden ist auch wenn den Produktionsstopp passiert in den Nachtschicht !, und wie weit Weck er stationiert ist.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (11 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ja das mit dem Messgerät ist so eine Sache, wenn ich den Fehler kenne ist es eine einfache Sache. Wenn nicht  ist es Glücksache, sich für das richtige Messgerät zu entscheiden. Heute Nacht hatte ich wieder so einen Fall, der in Eure Steckverbinder Theorie passt. Schon als ich in die Halle gekommen bin, hat es stark nach Ammoniak gerochen. Die Kupferschienen im Schrank waren rabenschwarz wie Pech.  Anlage stammt aus 2008 und ist bisher recht ordentlich gelaufen. Also ist der erste Ansatz mit dem P-QT 10 und Hupe zu arbeiten und nach Wackelkontakten zu suchen.  4 Stück hatten wir heute Nacht gefunden und gewechselt. Gegen solche ohne Schiebeschalter, (Die haben wir uns extra fertigen lassen für solche Fälle) damit es an den Stellen nicht wieder vorkommt. 
Kabel und Steckverbinder zu wechseln hätte die Anlage (4 Repeater also 500m DP Kabel und 60 Steckverbinder) für mind. eine Woche still gelegt, ist also kein sinnvoller Lösungsweg. Unsere Pegelmessgeräte haben in der kurzen Zeit auch nichts angezeigt.  Wäre an dieser Stelle eine Invest gewesen ohne Nutzen.
Wir kennen jetzt die Schwachstellen in der Anlage auf Grund des Ammoniaks. Dafür ist der P-QT 10 jetzt das richtige Werkzeug. Wir haben auch sofort einen da gelassen zusammen mit weiteren Steckverbindern, für den Fall dass demnächst weiter Steckverbinder auffällig werden.

https://i-v-g.de/
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## Indu-Sol (11 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Jürgen,

 welche/s Gerät/e für Sie am sinnvollsten ist/sind, hängt davon ab, wie detailliert Sie die Kommunikationsqualität messen wollen, und ob Sie physikalische Details benötigen, um den aufgetretenen Fehler genau zu benennen. 


  Viele Geräte analysieren die logische Kommunikation im PROFIBUS (Teilnehmererkennung, Fehlerdiagramme, Diagrammwiederholungen, Neuanläufe), doch bei der Fehlersuche ist die Physikanalyse/Signale (Oszilloskop, Flankensteilheit, Störspannungsabstand, Qualitätswert) notwendig. Viele Geräte zeigen diese Daten nicht oder nur oberflächlich. Gleiches gilt für die Leitungsdiagnose (Erkennung der typischen Fehler wie Kurzschlüsse -> auch Schirm gegen Leitung A/B, Unterbrechungen, etc.);
Hier haben sich erfahrungsgemäß auch Unterschiede bei der Genauigkeit zur Längenangabe bis zum Fehler gezeigt.

  Der PROFtest II XL sticht heraus durch seine Leitungsimpedanzmessung und bietet damit eine der besten Optionen zur Leitungsdiagnose. So lassen sich neben den „klassischen“ Kabelfehlern, wie Kurzschluss, Aderbruch, A-B vertauscht etc., auch Probleme ermitteln, die durch die Verwendung falscher Leitungen bzw. gemischte Leitungsqualitäten innerhalb eines Segmentes (Stichwort Reflektionen durch Impedanzsprünge) entstehen. Der PROFtest II XL kann sowohl im Akkubetrieb als auch mit Netzversorgung betrieben werden und bietet somit ebenfalls uneingeschränkte Flexibilität bei der Kabelmessung.
Im Gegensatz dazu kann der PB-Q ONE nicht in einem autarken Modus betrieben werden, sondern nur an einem Windows-Rechner. Allerdings punktet der PB-Q ONE durch den Wegfall des eingebauten Akkus mit geringen Abmessungen und einem geringen Gewicht von lediglich 200 g, was gerade an schwierig erreichbaren Stellen von Vorteil ist. Zudem bietet das mitgelieferte 3m-USB-Kabel genügend Spielraum und für eine detaillierte Busanalyse (inklusive Telegramm- und Signalphysikdiagnose) wird man am Ende vermutlich immer auf den übersichtlichteren Computerbildschirm zurückgreifen.  

  Vergleichen Sie auch Funktionen wie das Oszilloskop - ist es inkl. oder muss eine extra Lizenz erworben werden?!

  Funktionen wie die Topologieerkennung sollten im laufenden Anlagenbetrieb inkl. Repeatererkennung zur Verfügung stehen und nicht nur im Offline-Betrieb.

  Ob man einen Koffer mit einem oder 2 Messgeräten herumträgt ist Geschmackssache. 

  Der PB-Q ONE und dessen Softwareaufbau ist für die schnelle Analyse bei der Online-Fehlersuche/Wartung inkl. Oszi und hat eine Abnahmeprotokollfunktion. Und der PROFtest II XL zeigt die Details im Offline-Betrieb wie Kurzschlüsse, Schirm gegen Leitung A/B, Unterbrechungen, die dann eindeutig Kabelprobleme, Steckerprobleme als Fehlerquelle diagnostizieren. 

Empfehlenswert ist immer sich ein konkretes Angebot machen zu lassen (es gibt immer wieder Aktionen).

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen. Melden Sie sich gern bei mir bei weiteren Fragen. 

Frank Strehler

PS. Es gibt gute Produktvideos.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Oktober 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Anlage stammt aus 2008 und ist bisher recht ordentlich gelaufen. Also ist der erste Ansatz mit dem P-QT 10 und Hupe zu arbeiten und nach Wackelkontakten zu suchen.  4 Stück hatten wir heute Nacht gefunden und gewechselt. Gegen solche ohne Schiebeschalter, (Die haben wir uns extra fertigen lassen für solche Fälle) damit es an den Stellen nicht wieder vorkommt.
> Kabel und Steckverbinder zu wechseln hätte die Anlage (4 Repeater also 500m DP Kabel und 60 Steckverbinder) für mind. eine Woche still gelegt, ist also kein sinnvoller Lösungsweg. Unsere Pegelmessgeräte haben in der kurzen Zeit auch nichts angezeigt.  Wäre an dieser Stelle eine Invest gewesen ohne Nutzen.



Die Schiebeschalter sind eine beliebte Fehlerquelle.
Entweder durch Oxidation kaputt oder durch Vibration in der falschen Stellung.
Und hier kommst du auch als Laie mit der Pegelmessung ganz schnell an Grenzen ganz besonders ohne Vergleichsmessung von mind. 2-3 Stellen im Strang.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

